# نشره اخبار التاسعه بعد 300 سنه



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2009)

_*أخبـار التاسعـة

نشرة أخبار التاسعة مساءاً ليوم الاثنين الحادي عشر من فبراير عام 2300 ​
1. أعرب الرئيس ميدو ياسر هيثم جمال محمد حسني مبارك عن سعادته بثقة الشعب وانتخابه لفترة رئاسية خامسة على التوالي
كما أعرب عن آسفة لوفاة جميع منافسيه قضاءً وقدراً قبل الانتخابات بعدة أيام والبقاء لله 

2. قرر سيادة الرئيس البقاء على الحكومة الحالية  والتي رافقته منذ توليه الحكم دون تغيير وذلك لأدائها المشرف في الفترة السابقة وللحفاظ على الاستقرار في البلاد.

3.  تلقى سيادته اتصالا هاتفيا من بينج بونج يع رئيس جمهورية الصين الشعبية العظمى.. و قد تباحثا خلاله في القضايا الهامة في المنطقة، وتلقى وعدا من بينج بمحاولة الضغط على إسرائيل للعودة لحدود عام 2040.. و من ناحيته وعد الرئيس  ببذل جهود اكبر لمنع تهريب الحجارة للفلسطينيين عبر الحدود المصرية 

4. الرئيس حافظ رشيد عدنان بشار الأسد يطالب بعودة الجولان إلى السيادة السورية

5. الجمهورية الليبية العربية تقرر الإنجليزية لغة البلاد الرسمية 

6. الجمهورية الحجازية (المملكة العربية السعودية سابقا) تخفض سعر البترول بعد اشتداد المنافسة مع البترول الصناعي الذي تصدره الهند. 

*******
فاصل قصير نستمع خلاله لأغنية العنب العنب من الزمن الجميل
لفنان التراث الراحل سعد الصغير
**** ***
عــــدنا إليكم
******* 
7.  أعرب سيادة الرئيس ميدو ياسر هيثم جمال محمد حسني مبارك عن أسفه لغرق العبارة السلام 10098 وأبلغ الجهات المختصة عن قلقة لتزايد أعداد العبارات الغارقة وأمر سيادته بتشكيل لجنة أساسية تنبثق منها لجان فرعية تتشكل من كافة الجهات المعنية للبحث عن السر الغامض في كثرة هذه الحوادث وأمر بصرف ربع دولار تعويضا لأسرة كل متوفى بعد أن تدفع كل أسرة الرسوم المطلوبة منها و تقدر بحوالي 113 دولار مصري فقط لا غير 

8. ألقت مباحث القاهرة القبض على طفل في المناطق الشعبية وبحوزته قطعة شوكولاته وتطبيقا لقانون من أين لك هذا.. وبعد البحث والتحري واستجواب جميع أفراد العائلة والجيران تبين أن الطفل قد تسلل ليلا عبر الأسلاك الشائكة إلى إحدى المناطق الراقية ووجد القطعة ملقاة على الأرض.. وقد قامت النيابة بحجز الطفل والأب 45 شهر على ذمة التحقيق وذلك لمعرفه كيف تمكن الطفل من اجتياز جميع الحواجز الفاصلة بين المناطق الشعبية والراقية
وقد أعربت جمعية حقوق الأثرياء عن قلقها من هذا الحادث وطالبت وزير الداخلية بالتحقيق في هذا الإهمال الذي يمكن أن يعرض أمنهم للخطر 

9. أعرب وزير الصحة عن تفاؤله لانخفاض حالات الانتحار هذا الشهر إلى تسعة آلاف حالة يوميا بعد أن بلغت الشهر الماضي عشرة ألاف حاله يوميا.. ومازالت أسباب الانتحار غامضة 

10. قررت لجنة مختصة باستمرار الحفر في قناة توشكي 

11. الرئيس يعلن عن وضع خطة خمسية للقضاء علي البطالة استكمالا لمجهودات الرئيس الجد مبارك التي بدأها في مطلع القرن 

12. افتتح اليوم وزير الصحة المستشفى رقم 100251 للأمراض النفسية العصبية بطاقة استيعابية تقدر بـ 10000 مريض وأعرب عن أمله في جمع المزيد من التبرعات لبناء المزيد من المستشفيات من هذا النوع لاستيعاب الأعداد المتزايدة من المرضى.. 
و ما زالت الأسباب مجهولة لانتشار الأمراض النفسية والعصبية مثلها مثل حالات الانتحار 13. من الأخبار الرياضية : فاز منتخبنا القومي على نظيره الجزائري ليتأهل إلي تصفيات كأس العالم لعام 2304 بعد أن ابتعد عن بطولة كأس العالم منذ 1990 
نتمنى التوفيق للمنتخب القومي 

14. من الأخبار الفنية : صرحت الفنانة صباح بأنها  أوشكت على الانتهاء من ترتيبات زواجها من  الفنان المصري الشاب كوكو هيثم تامر حسنى الذي ينتمي إلى أسرة فنية عريقة يذكر أن هذه هي المرة السادسة والأربعين التي تخوض فيها الفنانة الكبيرة تجربة الزواج *_​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
جامدة ياباشا
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> جامدة ياباشا
> شكرا ليك​*



_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي جرجس علي المرور الجميل
بس ربنا يستر  ويعدي الموضوع علي خير
ههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

*نشره جمده قوووي


تسلم ايديك عياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *نشره جمده قوووي
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديك عياد​*



_*ميرسي لمرورك مايكل
وربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## kokielpop (4 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه 

خلى بالك من ميدو هيثم لحسن يعمل الواجب 

مشرة جامدة موت 

تسلم الايادى ​*


----------



## zama (4 مارس 2009)

حضرتك عايز الصراحة ولا أختها 
الموضوع جميل جداً 
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## tena_tntn (4 مارس 2009)

نشرة جميلة 
شكرا


----------



## dark_angel (4 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا*​


----------



## menoooo (4 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع ممتاز 

و ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلى بالك من ميدو هيثم لحسن يعمل الواجب
> 
> ...



_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ال هيثم ال
بص مدام معانا ربنا  ميهمناش حد 
وميرسي علي المشاركه الجمبله 
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> حضرتك عايز الصراحة ولا أختها
> الموضوع جميل جداً
> ويستحق التقييم



_*ميرسي علي مرورك مستر مينا
بس الظاهر ان التقيم تاه في الطريق وراح لحد تاني
لان مفيش حاجه وصلت
وميرسي مره تانيه علي المشاركه الجميله
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> نشرة جميلة
> شكرا



_*ميررررررررررررسي *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا*​



_شانكس  (^_^)
ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2009)

menoooo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد موضوع ممتاز
> 
> و ربنا يباركك



Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نشرة اخبار جامده
ميرسى يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نشرة اخبار جامده
> ميرسى يا عياد



_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كوكي علي المشاركه الجميله
بس يا ريت ما تنسيش العيش والفراخ بعد ما نفطر طبعا
ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ظريفه جدا 

شكرا علي الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2009)

mr_fady قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ظريفه جدا
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع​



_*ميرسي مستر فادي 
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*تواضعك أخجلني 
بعتزل السياسة يمكن اعرف أضحك من القلب 
الله معك .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *تواضعك أخجلني
> بعتزل السياسة يمكن اعرف أضحك من القلب
> الله معك .*​



_*الظاهر عليك مناضله كبيره
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبعد عنك حبينا الحلوين
عارفهم طبعا
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
نعم مناضلة بعرف قصة نضال الاحمدية 
هى تقبض المصاري وانا ارسب 
بامتحان السياسة الداخلية .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> نعم مناضلة بعرف قصة نضال الاحمدية
> هى تقبض المصاري وانا ارسب
> بامتحان السياسة الداخلية .*​





​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

بجد موضوع جامد جدا واخبار فعلا جامده جدا
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد جدا واخبار فعلا جامده جدا
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك



_*ميرسي ليكي علي المشاركه الجميله
وربنا يفرح قلبك

صلوات العدرا والقدسين تكون معاكي وتحفظك
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
خطير يا عياد
تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> خطير يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا​



_*ميرسي ليكي  جدا

وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون مع والدتك

وكل سنه وانت طيب*_​


----------



## لي شربل (10 مارس 2009)

*مرحبا ayad 
مو حان موعد النشرة الجماهير بتنادي موعد النشرة وينها النشرة
وأنا ما فيا ارد لكن وينها النشرة ayad ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتوقفت ولا فيك تقبل خبريات جديدة  وبتعد لحلقات 

خد وقتك لكن من منطلق حقوق الانسان فيا أبلغ عن خبرية جديدة 
لأن نما لعلمنا إن السيد مبيكي احمد علي عمر حسن البشير رجع ومعه أجيال مسجوني 
سجن دارفور للانتقام من ياللي من نسل الترابي
 وياللي من نسل من اطلقوا سراح الترابي 
زعيم حزب المؤتمر الشعبي المعارض من سجنه في بور سودان 
وياللي سجن ع خلفية مطالبته الرئيس البشير بتسليم نفسه للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية 
واليوم داير صراع بالأف 5000 ونشكر الرب أن نسل من حكموا ع البشير قد تمت ابادتهم ع عصر علي عمر الحسن البشير وياللي كان يلقب بعصر الظلام الدامس 
فما فينا نتخيل كيف بيكون عصر مبيكي اليوم
و ما فيك تقف صامت أمام التحولات السياسية القادمة .
كفاية ها الخبرية عليك حرااااااااااام .ههههههههههههههههه

الله معك .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *مرحبا ayad
> مو حان موعد النشرة الجماهير بتنادي موعد النشرة وينها النشرة
> وأنا ما فيا ارد لكن وينها النشرة ayad ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اتوقفت ولا فيك تقبل خبريات جديدة  وبتعد لحلقات
> ...



_*معلش انا مقصر في تواجدي في المنتدي 
وانا موضح ده في التوقيع بتاعي 
ان تواجدي هيقل
وانا بامانه دخل المنتدي خطف

وانا داخل في الوقت ده علي غير العاده 
لاني واخد اجازه من الشغل بسبب الاصابه اللي حصلتي الصبح

سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## لي شربل (10 مارس 2009)

الرب يباركك سامحني أنا كنت بهرج معك 
لكن أي اصابة بليييييييييييز خبرنا أنت بخير .
الرب معك .
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> الرب يباركك سامحني أنا كنت بهرج معك
> لكن أي اصابة بليييييييييييز خبرنا أنت بخير .
> الرب معك .
> ​



_*لا بسيطه اختي ( لي شربل )
وميرسي جدا علي اهتمامك ربنا يطمن قلبك
هو جح بسيط 3 غرز بس
بس نشكر ربنا بسيطه
وميرسي مره تانيه علي اهتمامك
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## man4truth (11 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

man4truth قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا



_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عفوا*_​


----------



## happy angel (13 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه

نشرة جامدة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> نشرة جامدة*​





​


----------



## لي شربل (14 مارس 2009)

*خلاص مافي بالحياة أمان الشاب ترك الصورة هون 
راحت يااااااااااااحرام  .لا  زعلت كتييييييييييير .
لكن هي ضريبة الشهرة   ayadههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *خلاص مافي بالحياة أمان الشاب ترك الصورة هون
> راحت يااااااااااااحرام  .لا  زعلت كتييييييييييير .
> لكن هي ضريبة الشهرة   ayadههههههههههههههههه*​



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دمك زي السكر بامانه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## لي شربل (14 مارس 2009)

*ayad كمبليمووو كتيييييييير حلو منك 
لكن بليييييييييييز ... ما تكشف سري لأنو هيئة النكد هتطاردني
ومكافحين السكري هيتبعوا ضلي
ونمل الصيفية بالمخابيء طالع الي 
بلييييييييييز خيي 
لا تبلغ عني اترك لي فرصة بروح مخباي .
ثانكيو ayad الله معك ويباركك .
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ayad كمبليمووو كتيييييييير حلو منك
> لكن بليييييييييييز ... ما تكشف سري لأنو هيئة النكد هتطاردني
> ومكافحين السكري هيتبعوا ضلي
> ونمل الصيفية بالمخابيء طالع الي
> ...



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## Ferrari (14 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه جامدة اوى يا عياد شكراً لك على النشرة

وفى انتظار النشرة الجوية ههههههههههه

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه جامدة اوى يا عياد شكراً لك على النشرة
> 
> وفى انتظار النشرة الجوية ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال نشره جويه ال 
بس ربنا يعدي دي علي خير 
وبعدين ربنا يعدلها
ميرسي ليك فيراري علي المرور الجميل*_​


----------



## sameh_noby (16 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه يدينا ويديك العمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2009)

> *14. من الأخبار الفنية : صرحت الفنانة صباح بأنها أوشكت على الانتهاء من ترتيبات زواجها من الفنان المصري الشاب كوكو هيثم تامر حسنى الذي ينتمي إلى أسرة فنية عريقة يذكر أن هذه هي المرة السادسة والأربعين التي تخوض فيها الفنانة الكبيرة تجربة الزواج *​





ههههههههههههههههه

جامدة أوى دى 

وهى صباح هتكون لسه فيها نفس :t33:

ميرسى يا عياد على النشرة 

ييجى منك على أبو حفيظة هههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2009)

sameh_noby قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه يدينا ويديك العمر



_*يا نب يا خويا يا نب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة أوى دى
> 
> ...



_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال ابو حفيضه ال
انا بسمع الاسم ده كتير بس مش عارف حكايته 
مين ده بقي*_​


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*يا صبايا ياشباب كان في شاب قاعد هون يفر في جنسيات اعضاء المنتدى !!!!!!!!!!!!
وكل شاب او صبية مو مصراويين يبص الهم بحقد ويقول
لو لم اكن مصريا يبقي اشطه ا
كل عضو من الاعضاء أخد هويته في جيبه وهربوا 
جه مسؤلين الجنسية قالوا نحنا هنغير الك القشطة ونعطيك عسل 
اخده  اتزحلق و خاط فيها كام غرزة كويسة 
سمعت انه هون قلت أزورة أطمن 
وينه خف ولا للحين مكسور  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى    جدا _



_وربنا    يبارك  حياتك_
​


----------



## monygirl (18 مارس 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_اخبار جامدة جدا _


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *يا صبايا ياشباب كان في شاب قاعد هون يفر في جنسيات اعضاء المنتدى !!!!!!!!!!!!
> وكل شاب او صبية مو مصراويين يبص الهم بحقد ويقول
> لو لم اكن مصريا يبقي اشطه ا
> كل عضو من الاعضاء أخد هويته في جيبه وهربوا
> ...



_للاسف لسه مخفش :11azy:
بس اكيد اكيد مدام ربنا معاه هيخف
بس بجد دمك خفيف زي العسل 
ربنا معاكي_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى    جدا _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسي كوك 30:
ورربنا معاك ويحفظك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _اخبار جامدة جدا _



_*بس الاجمد من كده مرورك الجميل والتعليق اللزيز
ميررررررررررررررس موني
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------

